# Getting an FFL for personal and hobby use?



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been considering getting my FFL, But the dealer discounts offered by manufacturers. Are they even worth it? does anyone here do this kind of business? I don't plan on opening up a shop or anything, just working from home trying to make some cash on the side and collect some cool toys. 

Example, 

A stag arms Model 3 goes for about $800 on gunbroker, can anyone shed insight on what you would generally pay for say, 5 rifles from Stag? I feel like there isn't a lot of margin for profit.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> I've been considering getting my FFL, But the dealer discounts offered by manufacturers. Are they even worth it? does anyone here do this kind of business? I don't plan on opening up a shop or anything, just working from home trying to make some cash on the side and collect some cool toys.
> 
> Example,
> 
> A stag arms Model 3 goes for about $800 on gunbroker, can anyone shed insight on what you would generally pay for say, 5 rifles from Stag? I feel like there isn't a lot of margin for profit.


How much is an FFL to obtain? The initial outlay of cash for the FFL I suspect would quickly wash away any savings you my gain by being a FFL holder. My local charges $25 for a rifle and $40 for a handgun transfer fee. Might be a whole lot more trouble and money than what it is worth unless doing it as an active business.


----------



## Bulldog39 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have two FFLs a 03 and 07. The 03 is for C&R, the 07 is for manufacturing. Most parts places (Brownells) will give you a dealers price if you have a FFL. You can save some money on new firearms, Mark ups run somewhere between 10-15% in my area. A 07 FFL runs $150 ever three years and allows you to purchase, manufacture and sale firearms.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PLUS - the gun manufacturer is not going to give you a discount JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE A DEALER... having an FFL means nothing to wnchester, ruger, etc as far as pricing goes...

Now, call up and tell them you want to buy 150 rifles and they will consider it.. but for them to sell you 1 or 2... nope

Like any other product...

but what do i know


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

The application ATF E-FORM 7 ( 5310.12 ) is $200 for a type 01/02


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I suspect the gun biz works just like the car biz. Mark up on new is small (7-15%) and used is where the money is. Take a trade low $$ and turn around and sell it for the highest price you can get.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You are in for a surprise,
If you file for one, you will have an ATF examiner at your door.
For all practical purposes, kitchen table gun shops are out.
You will be subject to random announced and unannounced inspections.
You have to post in the application operating hours, which means you have to have a legitimate operating business.
When the inspector comes, they will make sure you comply with all local, state requirements. 
You have to verify everyone's citizenship involved to the feds.very time you renew, you h to tell them how many guns you bought and how many you sold,
better have the inventory and or listed in the book, no sales no license.
I would not even suggest getting one.
I don't think you will even qualify.
Eighty percent of the dealers in this state lost their licenses because the state wanted to stop people like you from operating from the kitchen table.
Understand, I am not against what you want to do, I started that way 50+ years ago.
The state here changed the law quite a while back, you have to have a separate building detached from your home.
Even a breezeway with a roof attached disqualified you.
I have an FFL and have had probably since before you were born.
You really don't get much of a break on new guns unless you buy in large quantities.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a friend at home that has an ffl. He runs a business. While chewing the fat with costumers he realized that the lgs guys around home just do not like special ordering guns. That is when he got his ffl. He told me that he charges 10% on all guns. He said he sells enough to keep his ffl and makes enough to cover the cost. The real money he makes off of it is the extra sales he gets from his main business. His quote "I may sell 1% of my customers a gun but 100% of gun buyer also buy my products". He also said that he has gained customers through the gun sales.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are in for a surprise,
> If you file for one, you will have an ATF examiner at your door.
> For all practical purposes, kitchen table gun shops are out.
> You will be subject to random announced and unannounced inspections.
> ...


I was really hoping that you would see this thread and comment because I've seen you mention several times you were in the business. Much to think about. The ATF doesn't really have much on the application as far as requirements and New Jersey law books have so much writing I haven't even scratched the surface of what I may or may not need.

I mainly just wanted to have it for online sales via auction and try and make a few pennies. Looks like not such a great idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

Not meaning to piss anyone off...But..isn't the concept of an FFL, Anti-Second Amendment in the first place?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Not meaning to piss anyone off...But..isn't the concept of an FFL, Anti-Second Amendment in the first place?


It all started in 1934, no one tried to stop it then, look who was in charge, the same demonrats, prior to then there were NO FEDERAL FREARM LAWS!!!
These firearms laws were ushered in by SOCIALIST with the beginning of the great SOCIALIST CONVERSION of the US called the NEW DEAL, and the conversion has slowly but consistently moving forward. As has been said by demonrats, never let a crisis go to waste.
They used a few gangster shootings to start the ball rolling, setting the example and roadwork for future demonrats.
Eighty years later, they are using exactly the same playbook rules, high profile shooting, BAN ALL GUNS!!!

Seems these are examples of those same demonrats that are still at it, Bill Clitman's AWB, Chuck Shmucker's take them all. Lyndon B. Jockstrap and the gun control act of 1968, AKA GCA68, this one was the biggest screwing of all. 
What do you think will happen if Billary ****'m gets in and the congress rolls demonrat? elimination of the second.

,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> It all started in 1934, no one tried to stop it then, look who was in charge, the same demonrats, prior to then there were NO FEDERAL FREARM LAWS!!!
> Seem those same demonrats are still at it, Bill Clitman's AWB, Chuck Shmucker's take them all. Lyndon jockstrap and the gun control act of 1968, AKA GCA68, this one was the biggest screwing of all.
> What do you think will happen if Billary ****'m gets in and the congress rolls demonrat? elimination of the second.


If that's true, I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all a happy and healthy life of servitude.
The day they outlaw the 2nd is the day you never hear from me again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> If that's true, I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all a happy and healthy life of servitude.
> The day they outlaw the 2nd is the day you never hear from me again.


They may not outlaw the 2nd... but my magic 8 ball says that 5 old ass stuck up know it all lawyers wearing robes may spew some vomit while stirring their cauldron of tyranny and "WHOOOOSH", out of their asses appears another way to further "disarm" We The People.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> They may not outlaw the 2nd... but my magic 8 ball says that 5 old ass stuck up know it all lawyers wearing robes may spew some vomit while stirring their cauldron of tyranny and "WHOOOOSH", out of their asses appears another way to further "disarm" We The People.


Yup, and you know it is coming.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> They may not outlaw the 2nd... but my magic 8 ball says that 5 old ass stuck up know it all lawyers wearing robes may spew some vomit while stirring their cauldron of tyranny and "WHOOOOSH", out of their asses appears another way to further "disarm" We The People.


There are those that believe a Slippy made pike should be placed in this "WHOOOOSHING" area. Sort-of like plugging a hole in a sinking boat.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought about getting one for a while then decided it wouldn't be worth it in the long or short run.
democrats, have you ever wondered why there are only mass shooting during their terms as pres? seem odds is all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I will assure you Medic33, a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike is well worth the investment in the long and short run. As always, they are custom made to fit all demlibtards! Thanks:joyous:

(Please check for State and Federal Tax Incentives as they may apply)



SecretPrepper said:


> There are those that believe a Slippy made pike should be placed in this "WHOOOOSHING" area. Sort-of like plugging a hole in a sinking boat.





Medic33 said:


> I thought about getting one for a while then decided it wouldn't be worth it in the long or short run.
> democrats, have you ever wondered why there are only mass shooting during their terms as pres? seem odds is all.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had my FFL for 5 years now. Never been checked, never been hassled. Savings for the license was easily paid for the first couple orders. I have a small home based gun "shop", separate from my resident, in my garage/shop. I mostly do custom orders and transfers. Don't have a lot of stock but sell a lot of guns. With accessorizes, like scopes and mags, being the biggest profit.

Being home based your limited on wholesalers that will even let you order. Some won't even talk to you unless they have pictures of your "store" on file. Allocated guns are another problem as the wholesalers won't give you the new hottest guns. They hold them and give their higher volume dealers first crack. 

Yep, 10% if your lucky. Online dealers like Buds Guns and Grabagun will kill your business. Everyone looks online to compare prices and it's hard to beat them with the volume they sell. But you can get the transfer fee's.

However you can always find used guns to sell which can be a very huge money maker. Gunbroker is my favorite, buy cheap guns locally from other shops, gun shows and online etc. Sell them on GB for a profit. Having the FFL makes this very easy with no hassles
.
Only down fall is in WI your either a dealer or private party, can't be both. So "ALL" guns you sell must go through the business. Some people just don't want to deal with the paperwork. So you will miss out on sales. I usually don't care cause it red flags anyone that doesn't want to do the paperwork.

I'd say go for it if you have a separate location or building to have the "shop". Just ask questions and keep very good records on everything. The WI DOJ handgun hotline guys were very helpful and understanding when I started. They all aren't out to screw you.


----------

